# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Puistjes "verslaving"?

## susannah

ik zit met een probleem ., ik heb dus normaal gesproken helemaal geen last van jeugdpuistjes maar ik veroorzaak ze zelf . door eraan te krabben en te knijpen enzo ., het klinkt heel raar maar het is echt een soort verslaving geworden ik kan er gewoon niet mee stoppen, volgens mij is er bijna niemand die dit heeft want het is echt een rare verslaving, ik heb van mezelf gewoon een normaal glad gezicht maar doordat ik er steeds aanzit krijg ik allemaal van die puistjes en rode vlekjes, heeft iemand misschien tips of een goeie verslaving inplaats van deze om hiervan af te kome? ik zit er echt heel erg mee! oja ik heb ook erg last van zweethanden&voeten ik krijg daardoor vooral veel eczeem bultjes op mijn voeten maar ook soms op mn handen ik vind dit erg vervelend , zijn hier middeltjes tegen? alvast bedankt!

----------


## Wendy

Hallo Susannah,

Ik herken het wel een beetje. Alleen kneep ik ze niet bij mezelf, maar bij m'n vriend. Elke keer als ik er een zag, wilde ik het wegknijpen. Omdat ik dan niet naar een wit puntje hoef te kijken. M'n vriend heeft ze niet veel meer, omdat hij gezonder eet. Dus uitknijpen zit er niet meer bij. 
Toen ik jou verhaal las, dacht ik: je moet een andere bezigheid zoeken. Dus als je wilt gaan krabben, een blad gaan lezen of zo. Ik weet niet of het werkt, want je zult er misschien steeds aan blijft denken. 

Succes ermee.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Niet teveel naar kijken. Als je vanzelf een wit puisje krijgt, kan je dat uitknijpen, maar 1x... Gewoon je gezicht schoonhouden, en verder niet aan zitten. Gewoon niet doen. Zeg tegen je zelf NU hou ik er mee op. Als je er mee zit, en je ermee wilt stoppen kan dat best. Ook kan het zijn dat je misschien meer puisjes hebt omdat je anders eet ofzo?? Ik krijg alleen puisjes als ik vette dingen eet, patat, chips of chocola ofzo...

----------


## meiSjee

> ik zit met een probleem ., ik heb dus normaal gesproken helemaal geen last van jeugdpuistjes maar ik veroorzaak ze zelf . door eraan te krabben en te knijpen enzo ., het klinkt heel raar maar het is echt een soort verslaving geworden ik kan er gewoon niet mee stoppen, volgens mij is er bijna niemand die dit heeft want het is echt een rare verslaving, ik heb van mezelf gewoon een normaal glad gezicht maar doordat ik er steeds aanzit krijg ik allemaal van die puistjes en rode vlekjes, heeft iemand misschien tips of een goeie verslaving inplaats van deze om hiervan af te kome? ik zit er echt heel erg mee! oja ik heb ook erg last van zweethanden&voeten ik krijg daardoor vooral veel eczeem bultjes op mijn voeten maar ook soms op mn handen ik vind dit erg vervelend , zijn hier middeltjes tegen? alvast bedankt!


toen ik dit las was ik eigenlijk wel een beetje opgelucht, ik heb er zelf ook last van.. Ik weet hoe het is, ik heb zelf ook (bijna) geen last van puistjes, maar als ik 1 dingetje op mijn gezicht zie zitten _moet_ ik er gewoon uithalen wat erin zit, ookal weet ik dat het alleen maar lelijker word. elke keer neem ik me eigen voor om het niet meer te doen, maar dan doe ik het toch weer. het gaat me dan ook niet om het puistje maar ik heb gewon de drang om he eruit te halen. ik zit nu ook weer met allemaal wondjes op me gezicht en die hebben al veel littekens veroorzaakt. de enige tip die ik heb is gewoon als je van plan bent om weer iets open te krabben gewoon wat anders te gaan doen en aan wat anders te denken, dat heeft bij mij wel een tijdje geholpen samen met het gebruiken van een creme die je op doktersrecept kan krijgen )benzoylperoxide), dat als ik dan een puistje krijg, gelijk een lading van dat spul erop te smeren zodat ik het niet meer zie of kan voelen, en als dat ding dan de volgende dag verdwenen is heb ik ook niks meer om open te krabben. misschien heb je daar wat aan..

----------


## Liezelotje

dat heb ik ook!!
alleen soms gaat het bij mij wel heel ver. dan veroorzaak ik littekens. ik heb nu een plekje/litteken tussen mijn wenkbrauwen, en die word soms rood. ik ben er erg onzeker over. ik heb hem al 3/4 jaar, en ik weet niet wat ik er mee moet. ik heb al verschillende zalfjes geprobeert, maar niks helpt echt. wat moet ik doen? alvast bedankt.
en als je je puistje hebt ''mishandelt'' moet je een foto maken. en die naast je spiegel hangen. elke keer als je de neiging hebt, naar die foto kijken en bedenken: dat wil ik niet nog eens. succes xx

----------


## Denisevalen

Ik heb precies hetzelfde. Elke keer als ik in de spiegel kijk moet ik gewoon ergens aanzitten. Ik zeg elke keer tegen mezelf dat ik moet stoppen maar op een of andere manier lukt het gewoon niet. 

Mijn vriendin heeft hetzelfde en soms doen we ook wel eens een soort wedstrijdje wie er het langst van af kan blijven. Vaak lukt het dan wel een paar dagen. Maar daarna ga ik gewoon weer verder.

Ik probeer zelf altijd om zo weinig mogelijk in de spiegel te kijken. Soms helpt dat wel.  :Wink:

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

uhm... herkenbaar probleem... Ik heb er ook al erg lang last van (gehad).

Maar ik heb via mijn dokter de oplossing aangedragen gekregen: *Minocycline* (minocyclinehydrochloride overeenkomend met 50mg minocycline)

Na een week merkte ik dat er geen nieuwe puistjes meer bijkwamen. Binnenkort is mijn kuur afgelopen en ik ben benieuwd hoe het dan gaat... Mijn gezicht is volledig tot rust gekomen. Mijn rug nog niet maar dat komt waarschijnlijk door de kleding. Maar ook daar komt er niets meer bij...

Ik hoop dat dit iemand helpt om ook de stap naar de dokter te nemen. Ik heb - achteraf gezien - te lang gewacht.

Succes!

----------

